# Converting from Bahia to Bermuda



## lucasclan (Mar 9, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried to convert a Bahia grass hay field to a Bermuda hay field? If I overseed the Bahia each year with Bermuda will it take over the field?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

lucasclan said:


> Has anyone ever tried to convert a Bahia grass hay field to a Bermuda hay field? If I overseed the Bahia each year with Bermuda will it take over the field?


Probably not.....what kind of Bermuda you seeding? Are you located in the northern or south part of Alabama? Bahai is a pest for us here, I try my best to eradicate it from my fields. It's a bit like crab grass in that it goes to seed so fast that unless you take control measures it's like a bad dream over and over....if you're making cow hay you may not have a worry with that.....
Welcome to haytalk Lucas , glad to have you on the site


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Bahia will choke out Bermuda here in TX unless controlled.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

the best way to convert would be to crop the field for a couple years to kill all the bahia. It will take that long to kill out all the bahia and allow for the seed in the soil to germinate and kill them. You can get a head start by spraying the field with glyphosate. If you had Argentine bahia I would take extra care in amking sure it was gone before planting bermuda as there are no chemical options to control it in bermuda fields.


----------



## lucasclan (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for the comments. I think I will keep mulling over the idea. I would love to be able to convert it over to Tifton Bermuda. Oh, I am in central Alabama, Chilton County.


----------

